# Uber Has Made Taxi Drivers Less Knowledgeable



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

http://fortune.com/2016/07/17/uber-taxi-drivers-effect/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The headline to the article is misleading. Uber is not making those who already hack less knowledeable.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The headline to the article is misleading. Uber is not making those who already hack less knowledeable.


They mean that Uber drivers have diluted the overall pool and watered down the typical city expertise a Pax is going to get. But agreed, and this happens a lot on the Internet, headline grammatically is a one-star.

I think what was more interesting to me is the 38-year Brooklyn taxi vet at center of piece, talking about how the fun has gone out of it, and how he plans to switch part-time gigs when he moves to San Diego. The word for what Uber has done isn't "disruption." It's "destruction."


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> The word for what Uber has done isn't "disruption." It's "competition."


FIFY


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> FIFY


It's not competition when one party is forced to follow regulations, and the other isn't.

It's also not competition when one side is subsidizing drivers and passengers while the other (who isn't backed by tax-payer bailed out Goldman, or Google) can't afford to.

Try driving your goober-mobile around without Uber subsidizing you for a year and see if your "independent contractor" business survives "competition" from the taxi industry.

Uber can't compete using the same rules . It's why they stomp their feet and leave town when they don't get their way.

And why is it Uber supporters brag about how low the rates are, yet complain all day long about lack of tips or they aren't getting enough "surge" trips?

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not competition when one party is forced to follow regulations, and the other isn't.
> 
> Uber can't compete using the same rules . It's why they stomp their feet and leave town when they don't get their way.


It is competition, allright, it just _*ain't*_ fair competition.

Uber is on record as stating that it can not compete under certain regulations with which limousine and cab drivers and companies must comply.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not competition when one party is forced to follow regulations, and the other isn't.
> 
> It's also not competition when one side is subsidizing drivers and passengers while the other (who isn't backed by tax-payer bailed out Goldman, or Google) can't afford to.
> 
> ...


Taxis can't succeed in a free market without the regulation enforced monopoly. It's all a big scam on drivers and the public. Uber has never subsidised a single ride that I've given.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Taxis can't succeed in a free market without the regulation enforced monopoly. It's all a big scam on drivers and the public. Uber has never subsidised a single ride that I've given.


Where's does the word "monopoly" come in to this. Cab companies have plenty of competition, (Each other!) Jeash!!! Most cities have various cab companies. That is not a monopoly. I don't think I need to explain what that word means. If you don't... look it up....


----------



## uberestimator (Jul 4, 2016)

This is not under the control of Uber, Because do not train driver they provide a platform where people will come and find the cabs near you as well as if you would like to become a driver then become a driver . As per Uber do not that educated driver,


----------



## lyftestimate (Jul 19, 2016)

This is not under the control of Uber. But Uber provide the technical Instruction guide that help driver to use app.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not competition when one party is forced to follow regulations, and the other isn't.





Another Uber Driver said:


> It is competition, all right, it just _*ain't*_ fair competition.
> 
> Uber is on record as stating that it cannot compete under certain regulations with which limousine and cab drivers and companies must comply.


Whatever it is, and however it has devolved over the past year, you have to hand it to Kalanick. He created a taxi business without buying a single vehicle or hiring a single dispatcher.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Where's does the word "monopoly" come in to this. Cab companies have plenty of competition, (Each other!) Jeash!!! Most cities have various cab companies. That is not a monopoly. I don't think I need to explain what that word means. If you don't... look it up....


Cabal then. You know what I meant.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Cabal then. You know what I meant.


I've heard, from various folks, that the main L.A. taxicab companies are all basically owned by members of the same extended family. E.g., relatives and such. But I've never found a really good independent substantiation, so not sure.

Does anyone know if this is accurate? Or just an old cab driver wife's tale?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not competition when one party is forced to follow regulations, and the other isn't.
> 
> It's also not competition when one side is subsidizing drivers and passengers while the other (who isn't backed by tax-payer bailed out Goldman, or Google) can't afford to.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct. I work in a market that rarely, ok once in my 3 years, sees any Uber or Lyft subsidies, it's impossible to make a living out here doing this full time. 4 hours online yesterday between the two apps, I make a whopping $12.56. One Uber cancel at $4 and one Lyft at $6.56 plus a $2 tip.

It baffles me that I see tons of drivers out there driving highway 111 as if they're taxis, up and down from the east to the west and back again. Me I sit in my house and wait.

As for being a local resource for things to do, it's not hard, but I find most drivers don't know what's out there let alone how to get to spots. It's not hard to figure out what's hot and what's not.

Taxis out here also need to change up their business model, the 12/24 hour leases aren't feasible for the part time driver. If they had a more affordable daily rate I'm sure a lot of drivers would jump ship to drive taxis. If they offered a per day 12 hour shift rental, I'd give up uber and drive taxi.

The issue with my particular market is the astronomical fee to get started. Between your first weeks lease, drug testing, fingerprinting, insurance, and other fees it's close to $4k startup. Hardly worth it for the part time driver who only works weekends.

Taxis need to look at changing their game plan instead of constantly complaining that TNC aren't playing by the rules.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

ChinatownJake said:


> I've heard, from various folks, that the main L.A. taxicab companies are all basically owned by members of the same extended family. E.g., relatives and such. But I've never found a really good independent substantiation, so not sure.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is accurate? Or just an old cab driver wife's tale?


Yes, very accurate. I worked for a rich Russian owner who between him and family members owned 17 to 19 cabs in multiple cab companies. These so called owners don't drive cabs. They treat it like an apartment lease. Rent it out to some shmuck.

For taxis to truly succeed, it's not just overhauling archaic government regulations but we must eliminate or the very least greatly minimize the Comrade run mafia.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Beur said:


> If Taxis had a more affordable daily rate I'm sure a lot of drivers would jump ship to drive taxis. If they offered a per day 12 hour shift rental, I'd give up uber and drive taxi.


That is a genius idea. I would be right behind you. Some taxi company, presuming all the other issues (background check, commercial insurance) can be transferred onto such a single shift person, should jump on this!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> That is a genius idea. I would be right behind you. Some taxi company, presuming all the other issues (background check, commercial insurance) can be transferred onto such a single shift person, should jump on this!


You'd still have all the background check costs as well as the insurance.

$400 week upfront for a Crown Vic - 12 hour rental (shifts are 6a-6p or 6p-6a, limiting for the PT Driver)
$650 week upfront for a Crown Vic - 24 hour rental
$700 week upfront for a Prius or Van - 24 hour rental

$1,00o insurance deductible, payable in at $20 a week depending on company
$2.00 a day ($14 week paid upfront) to Sunline (bus company)
$2.50 airport fee for each drop and pickup
$95 First year drug and alcohol test, $90 every year after
$90 First year permit, $50 every year after
$15 fingerprint
5% credit card fee

Starting the week $400-$700 to the negative doesn't sit well with me and being a part time driver it doesn't work at all.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Where's does the word "monopoly" come in to this. Cab companies have plenty of competition, (Each other!) Jeash!!! Most cities have various cab companies. That is not a monopoly. I don't think I need to explain what that word means. If you don't... look it up....


Ok...how about calling it a Guild??? A collective group with the intent of keeping others out and limiting outside competition.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Uber has never subsidised a single ride that I've given.


Uber subsidizes rides all the time. Maybe not for you as an individual. See hourly guarantees, see metal programs etc.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Beur said:


> $400 week upfront for a Crown Vic - 12 hour rental (shifts are 6a-6p or 6p-6a, limiting for the PT Driver)
> $650 week upfront for a Crown Vic - 24 hour rental
> $700 week upfront for a Prius or Van - 24 hour rental
> 
> ...


Great list, thanks. Very educational. Had no idea the daily rental fees for vehicles were this high.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Some taxi company, presuming all the other issues (background check, commercial insurance) can be transferred onto such a single shift person, should jump on this!


You can rent a cab by the day in this area. The driver pays the insurance. You must have a hack licence before any company will rent to you. No jurisdiction gives you a hack licence without your passing a Law Enforcement Background Check. In some jurisdictions in this area, that includes fingerprints.

You can rent a cab at some companies for six or eight hour shifts, twelve hour shifts or for the weekend. This is in addition to twenty-four hour rental.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can rent a cab by the day in this area. The driver pays the insurance. You must have a hack licence before any company will rent to you. No jurisdiction gives you a hack licence without your passing a Law Enforcement Background Check. In some jurisdictions in this area, that includes fingerprints.
> 
> You can rent a cab at some companies for six or eight hour shifts, twelve hour shifts or for the weekend. This is in addition to twenty-four hour rental.


If I could rent by the day here I would. Problem here is you can't get a license without being with a company.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Beur said:


> Problem here is you can't get a license without being with a company.


Here, the District of Columbia, on paper, allows independents, although in practice, it is not issuing any new independent cab numbers.

Prince George's County, Maryland, allows independents, but under stringent conditions.

Neither of those require you to be affiliated with a company to obtain or renew a hack licence.

Montgomery County, Arlington County, Fairfax County and the City of Alexandria require that you be with a company when you apply initially or upon renewal. None of them will revoke the licence if you stop driving. You can change companies in any of those jurisdictions without any problem. If you want to renew, you must, again, be with a company.


----------

